# EOS Utility app for iPad



## danielgfreeman (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all. Any canon users out there who wish to be able to use the Canon EOS Utility directly from their iPhone or iPad? I have been wanting this capability for some time now. How nice it would be to have the ability to time lapse in the field without lugging around a laptop. There is an app available that let's you control your camera if it is connected to a computer and linked over wifi, but I can do that with remote desktop applications for free. I would be ok with attaching a USB cable from my EOS DSLR to my iPad though, in order to take advantage of the fabulous features of EOS utility! Surely there are other Canon users out there who share this desire for control!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

